# 1997 jetta tdi oil change help



## .:la.la:. (Aug 19, 2010)

This is my first vw and I just did my first oil change last night. I used the mobil 1 5w40 oil and filter. My car didn't come with an owner's manual so I have no clue if I added the right amount of oil to the car. I also don't have the correct dipstick, it doesn't have a min or max line. So, my question is does anyone know the correct amount of oil this car needs? Right now it has 4 quarts in it. 

Thanks


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

It takes a little more than 4quarts roughly 4.4 if I remember correctly. 

Go ahead and replace the dipstick setup. What probably happened was that the funnel broken and then somebody popped in a different dipstick
AHU TDI Dip Stick Part number:	028115611C Price is $10 at www.1stvwparts.com
AHU TDI Dip Stick Funnel Part number: 028103663B Price is $5 at www.1stvwparts.com

Here are some of the better part venders:
www.idparts.com
www.worldimpex.com
www.germanautoparts.com
www.ecstuning.com
www.1stvwparts.com (typically the cheapest VW dealer for OEM parts)

checkout www.tdiclub.com for more tdi info


----------



## .:la.la:. (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey thanks a lot, I appreciate it! I just ordered a new dipstick, so I should have everything right now.


----------

